# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ban στον χρήστη bedazzled διάρκειας 1 ημέρας

## sotirisk

Επιβλήθηκε ποινή ban στον χρήστη bedazzled διάρκειας 1 ημέρας.
Ο χαρακτήρας της ποινής είναι προειδοποιητικός και οφείλεται στο spamming στα εκάστοτε thread.

----------

